# Is you car used like a 'normal' car?



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I hope this isn't a re-post, but I think it might be interesting to see what proportion of cars are occasional vehicles and what are daily drivers.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Very occasional as I work about a mile from home and always use the Mookra


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Occasional for me. I'm a train driver so get free rail, and have a Golf TDi 150 to go to the shops.

Was hoping to use it today but rain put a stop to that :-(


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Only use mine on totally dry day ! which means i never drive it :runaway:


----------



## Dane89 (Feb 14, 2011)

whats the point of that , if you own a skyline you should use it and enjoy it as much as posible , nothing wrong with using them every day . 
Dane.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Only used at weekends when dry really. Dont need it for work as commute by train. if i did need an everyday car would buy a cheap runabout rather than using the GT-R.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Dane89 said:


> whats the point of that , if you own a skyline you should use it and enjoy it as much as posible , nothing wrong with using them every day .
> Dane.


Well it is pointles driving a 600whp car in the wet,and i love keeping it in immaculate condition :thumbsup:


----------



## Dane89 (Feb 14, 2011)

ah i see makes sense , how much fuel do you burn in your gtr is quite expensive to run ever day . 
Dane .


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

iv never worked out this dry weather thing. Wet weather driveing is more fun. You have to be on the ball. Mines getting restored but the weather has never stopped me taking it out. Its a car at the end of the day. When mines finished it will be a weekend toy, as i have a white van for work, and a honda accord as the family car.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

The reason I don't drive mine in the wet (unless I'm out and it rains) is because I'd rather save the £40 of fuel I'd use for a sunny day when I can use the car to more of it's potential!

Wet Saturday or dry Sunday, no contest!


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

The most expensive toy i ever had


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

when i had a 14mile round trip to work,i use to work it pretty much every day,now that has gone up to 110miles,i simply can't afford to drive it daily,so it will be used every weekend,no matter what the weatherr,only thing stopping me from using it now is no road tax and speedo clutser as that's currently at RSP getting the tacho fixed


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

110ish miles per day, i do one day a week in the gtr at the moment, but only because i car share the other 4 days and opt to not drive heh... Will be going up soon as guy I car share with is moving nearer to work, so will get a horrible daily hack


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I use the C4 for work and going out to jobs, GTR comes out couple of days a week in the summer and at the weekends. Only if it's dry of course


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

I just drive mine. You don't have to have your foot full down to enjoy it. I don't really thrash it all that much haha.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

i bought mine as a daily but tend to find myself nicking the wifes little fiat to keep the miles down on the 33,thats only untill i want to go out for a fun drive, then its break out the gtr time 

tib


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

fiat punto for everyday use, R1 at the weekend and GTR when im in the mood


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

*Shane* said:


> fiat punto for everyday use, R1 at the weekend and GTR when im in the mood


snap. well almost R1's are a bit big for me i tend to stick with 750 ninja's or my trusty 2 stroke 500 crosser (keeps up with a lot of the big bikes and they dont half get pissed at a crosser kepping up with them lol)


----------



## dylan (Jan 12, 2006)

I HAVE A LITTLE BMW COMPACT EVERY DAY USE DROVE MY R33 GTR ONCE A WEEK


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I couldn't justify keeping mine due to lack of use so sold it.
These cars need to be driven.
Just my opinion.


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

mine is a toy, it was bought to be just that and is used as and when i want to play in it. i dont use it to commute and i just wouldent either, unless it's a really nice day and i want to take it to work with me. only problem is i tend to get everyone from the complex asking me all sorts about it and it tends to get rather annoying at times.
it's gone from just a noisey banger to a 1000hp monster! the gossip mongers are rife at my work so i just leave em to it! 
tbh though it doesnt go into work very often atall, so it mainly sits in the garage.

but it is good for a play when i want to


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Daily driver, 2-400km a week... I give the ol' girl hell often.
I would get a daily if I had the space, but I would probably want to take the GTR out for a run 90% of the time anyway :chuckle:


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

i would like to drive my gtr as much as i want but its not practical for me as my work is only about a less than 100meters away from my house. i bought a civic as my daily runner, e.g. food shopping, etc. not really nice to see a skyline with lots of tesco bags :chuckle:

off road at the moment, collecting parts, saving for summer opcorn:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

dry weather only for me, it was going to be a daily driver but when I saw her the first time I knew i couldn't do it to her


----------



## Matt M (Jul 5, 2007)

My R32 is totally babied, dry days only. I like to keep it special.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

very rarely driven, last couple of years, it has been driven 200 miles/year


----------



## seiko (Jun 11, 2006)

only used occasionally on week ends in the dry, only done a 1000 miles last year


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

its my daily driver but garaged every night. but i have a bmw drifter if i get bored


----------



## Steve Law (Oct 22, 2009)

I only get mine out when its dry but as I live in France that thankfully more often than it would be if I was still up in Sunny Burnley...


----------



## 400gtr (Sep 20, 2009)

32 gts-t everyday and Gtr when I'm feeling strong enough to push it out the garage


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

My car used to be my daily drive with 500BHP!

Sadly, fuel costs and distance to my job meant buying a Fiesta run around was the only option, plus stripped out, roll caged, twin plate clutch cars are impractical in traffic.


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

I brought my GT-R owing full well its only ever going to be a weekend car. I have van to drive for work.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

For the last 7 years I had been using mine as a daily use car but with petrol going up we bought a cheap run about in June last year.Car was running 485-528bhp-subject to what stage I had it at over the 7 year period.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

My GTR is just my weekend toy on sunny summer days 

Way too nice to be trashed in everyday traffic or especially in winter with all the salt and grit :chairshot

Cheapo Golf is good enough for everyday use


----------



## backout (Jul 7, 2011)

Now that I eventually got one I just want to drive it all the time. I probably costs me more but its worth it!


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

mainly weekends or days off when its dry, daily commute is around 120mile round trip so with the petrol costs etc, not ideal for daily driving


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Mines a toy aswell  Got a company car so no need to use it daily


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

R34 is my wifes daily driver and Stagea 260 RS is mine.
She is off work at the moment though (school holidays) and I am in the process of fitting a pair of Garrett -5's to the Stagea so the R34 is my daily at the moment. :squintdan

no point in having toys if you don't play with them!


----------



## R34Steve (May 2, 2011)

It's my weekend toy! drive a merc van as daily driver..


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

High days and holidays only...otherwise it's all tucked up. I've a Disco for plugging about in.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Every day, any road in any weather - it's a Japanese made car, not some 1960's MG that needs 20 minutes to get out of the garage for a sunday drive.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

No way Jose!! I only ever seem to drive mine when the sun is out...i must have only done
1200miles in iy since I brought it?


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*toy*

only comes out in the dry and to go to the petrol station.though its sods law wene its ever booked in at rk and i have to drive it there its pissing down!!!


----------



## DGodden87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Mines only taxed 6 months of the year...April til September when we have the best weather. Through winter its tucked up in a garage or having more upgrades done


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

weekend toy mainly, oh and trips from London to MGT Racing of course


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

sorry for being dumb but if most of people here use skyline only as a weekend car or for dry season only, which type of insurance do you use?


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

I can drive it as a daily driver, you just choose the "street map" wich I also use on the track sometimes, I still have around 650hp on the street map but it works great!

I even drive my GTR to my job sometimes and on the weekends I use my GTR for almost anything even if I`m only going to the supermarket. Some people use their 800hp GTRs as daily drivers.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a nice reliable Alfa as a daily driver :nervous: Skyline only makes an appearance on sunny days.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

By the way, Am I the only one using a single turbo GTR for usual stuff?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

All my GTR's have been everyday cars. Seems a shame not to use them.


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

When it works i use it daily


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

when i had mine on the road i was using it every day i could depending on money or little glitches that would arise .

mine with 509bhp in the wet was fine most of the time as long as you take it easy round those small extra slippery round abouts lol that make you suddenly face the wrong way :chuckle:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I used to use mine every day like a regular car, but these days with my job being 47 miles from home and fuel prices etc I have to use a little workmobile  

Though it ran 20 miles a day for over 2 years and never missed a beat. In fact my Skyline has proven to be very reliable and I would certainly use it for work again if I get a job closer to home.


----------



## arch177 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've got a corsa for the weekday work run and like most other people on this thread dry use and weekends for the GT-R.
I charge the battery up on the skyline more than i use it!!


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

i used to drive it daily then because i needed to be a major shareholder of a fuel company to be able to pay for my fuel it became a weekend car


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

305awkw is no fun and a total waste of the cars potential on the week day bumper to pumper commute but wet or dry on any open road is fine with me.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

mines a weekend car if i can even call it that, 600 miles last year Feb - Oct then off the road for winter, 400miles or so in the last 6 month and its coming off the road end of september to get wrapped up for the winter months lol


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

some summer weekend use....i now work 45 miles away so i have another fast nissan for the commute a 1.6 litre primera si - slow as lol

would never dare take my skyline to a supermarket or anywere were it can pick up door dents from jelous people.....were i live its like people go out of their way to do this even if you park miles away from someone else.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

my nice sensible reliable Passat TDI has lost the drive to the oil pump ! so it was 2 hours in traffic each way in and out of London today for the GTR


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

blue34 said:


> my nice sensible reliable Passat TDI has lost the drive to the oil pump ! so it was 2 hours in traffic each way in and out of London today for the GTR


How was it? What setup do you run?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

blue34 said:


> my nice sensible reliable Passat TDI has lost the drive to the oil pump ! so it was 2 hours in traffic each way in and out of London today for the GTR


The one day i don't park there and i miss this!


----------



## MikeFinlayson (Dec 23, 2008)

Id been trying to buy Porsche 944 s2 & when the guy phoned to say I could have it I exciedly shot round to collect it. By the time I got home,ten miles or so the novilty had worn off.Ive had my Skyline for 3 years & haved loved it,it gives great pleasure to drive it,to tinker with it & just look at it.A Skyline is a very special car


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

.::TopSky::. said:


> How was it? What setup do you run?


it was fine, had to explain to a taxi driver that it was the triple plate clutch that was rattling. set up um well quite a few mods, best quarter 10.76 .


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

blue34 said:


> it was fine, had to explain to a taxi driver that it was the triple plate clutch that was rattling. set up um well quite a few mods, best quarter 10.76 .


Nice, with setup I mean internals and turbo.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Nice, with setup I mean internals and turbo.


It's a Jun 2.7 with twin top mount HKS2835s 1200cc injectors, link ECU, HKS intercooler, ali rad, extended sump, bigger oilcooler etc.. still runs the viscous standard fan and aircon - needed it yesterday was a lovely day in town.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

blue34 said:


> It's a Jun 2.7 with twin top mount HKS2835s 1200cc injectors, link ECU, HKS intercooler, ali rad, extended sump, bigger oilcooler etc.. still runs the viscous standard fan and aircon - needed it yesterday was a lovely day in town.


Mate, exactly what I wanted to hear!

I have many questions (or some) I`ll pm you!


----------

